# Infertility- suspected blocked Fallopian tube



## Foodsgettincold (Feb 19, 2013)

Hiya, new to this site!

We have been trying to conceive since 1st November last year with no success. I have been off the pill since august last year but had been on it for 10 years. Im 26. In all fairness, we didn't exactly have sex more than once a week. I had sad news in December which set us back a lot until mid jan. 
I was secretly assuming that after the first few goes I would test positive! Wrong!

After two negative tests I decided not to test until I had signs

My periods are on time almost to the day. I timed it all this month and since my period has finished we have had sex nearly every day. I had very early stomach pains similar to my period but not quite so bad and was hoping. Then I got this pain low downon my right side, which I have had before every now and again hat hurts when I cough and during sex. It feels like that's exactly where the Fallopian tube would be. I hae always been convinced I wouldn't get pregnant straight away and always wondered if this pain was anything more serious. 
I have had chlamydia before twice both treated, once quickly, once about 6 months later. 

Do you think I am panicking for nothing or is it worth a trip to the docs about my concerns?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

In all honesty I would say you are jumping the gun a bit, by self diagnosing yourself with fertility problems already.  A Dr would not do any tests at all until you have been trying for at least a year or two.

Women very rarely get pregnant within a few months, so you really need to give yourself more time.  It took my sister in law 1 year to conceive her first son and then 1 month with her second son!  Make sure you are eating healthily and stressing over it certainly won't help.  Perhaps read Zita West's book on how to conceive and get your body baby friendly.  She also states that you only need to have sex about 3 times a week, as the sperm needs to replenish and can live for up to 5 days.

Good luck 
X


----------

